# New Beastmen Pics



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Ive looked over the internet and accumilatted all this info in one place for us

Lords:
Beastlord
Great Bray Shaman
Doombull [magicial weapons and mutations only]
note- Lords can buy Chaos Armour for xxpts

Hero's:
Wargor
Bray Shaman
Centigor

Special characters:
Ghazrak, Gorthor and Morghur
A Minotaur character who pulls along a braystone and can cast spells

A drunken centigor character with a magical double handed weapon

Some monster called ' the thing in the woods' possibly this guy

Core:
Beast Herd [rank up 5 wide]

Bestigors
going to gain a new ability that makes a distinction between them and a Beast Herd

Centigors [fast cav]
Seems like a strange new way of GW to consider things. Harpies/Furies have been part of Beastmen since the beginning and isn't any less fitting now. I don't know if the Fast Cavalry rule really is fitting for Centigors, to me the rule suggests a more cunning use of their speed than I imagine Centigors being capable of, it will however make them much more useful.

Warhounds
There will be different 'breeds' of hound available as upgrades, however upgrading them means they lose ambush. No further info on this was forwarded to me.

Harpies

Special:
Tuskgor Chariots [2-1 choice]
Could be core, not special, and are going to go the way of the corpse cart

Minotaurs [become core choice with Doombull]
Chaos Ogres
Dragon Ogres

Rare:
The Gibbet Tree
an 'evil' treeman type monster/shrine which is like a really old ancient tree possessed by daemons and empowered by bloody sacrifices made on its branches by the Beastmen.
Chaos Giant
Shaggoth
Spawns
Gorgon -

New rule change: If your General decides not to ambush, your general can have the chance for Beast Herd units to scout. [roll a D6]
1-2: Beast Herds are drunk and do not Scout
3-4: 1 unit of Beast Herds can Scout
5-6: 2 units of Beast Herds can Scout

New models: Bestigors, Plastic Mino's, Dragon Ogre, Shamans, Beastlord/Wargor & Gorgon.
mention of a "beastman spawn" is doing the rounds..some sort of fallen/too mutated champion perhaps

Lords can take xxx pts of magic items & xxx points of Chaos Mutations/Gifts. Hero's can take up to xx points of magical items and xx points of Chaos Mutations/Gifts.

Some interesting new items or Chaos Mutations/Gifts: [Mutations/Gifts can only be taken once]

* banner that turns Bestigors into Raider's like Beast Herds *
* breath gift * [breaths fire xx pts]
* extra Two Arm Mutation * [adds +2 attacks to profile xx pts]
* extra Horn * [adds a extra attack on the charge xx pts]
* Hoof of Speed [double M5 model xx pts]
* Stone Skin * [+2 to your armour save xx pts]
* Staff of Darkoth is a bound item *
* Troll Hide * [xx pts for Regeneration]
* Unholy Beast Strength [+xS for xx pts]
* Bloodstone Braystaff* [Arcane item that gives a +1LD to Shamans and +2 MR for xx pts]

Spell Lores: Beasts of Nurgle, Slaanesh and Tzeentch are getting there own new lores. Very close to the WoC new lores with minor change to the lists. For Tzeentch player's I was told boon of Tzeentch is in there.

Inside thoughts from play tester's are: That a Doombull with Chaos Mutations can rival a Vampire Lord as a combat character now. Plus Chaos Armour & Stone Skin give him nice protection at 2+ armour save. He expects Doombull to be the most popular Lord choice!

Also by turning the Centigors into Fast Cav there no need to add flyers into a Beast of Chaos army. Between this move and the new Gorgon & Chaos Mutations, BoC should be able to compete very well in 7th edition.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've always liked Beastmen, particularly after reading Malus Darkblade. This list looks very interesting too, especially the Gibbet Tree, Shaggoth and some of the gifts. Any news on a release date quarter?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

> Any news on a release date quarter


Spring 2010


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ive heard that Beastlords and possibley a few other Lord & Hero characters may take a Spawn as a '' pet '' makes sense to an extent as there is mention of something similar in that book ( were there is a Bretonnian bloke in Athel Loren and the Beastmen attack it ) at the start or somewhere near the beginning it mentions to champions fighting, one loosing getting mutated and then becoming a pet to the victor.

As for Ogres - I doubt they will get a new kit AND Minotaurs will for the same release, I remember faintly one of the GW staff saying how Chaos Ogres dont fit the Beasts theme and may be dropped. 

Also, to fit in with several armies getting these supporting altars/shrines/furnace/bell/cauldrons beasts will get their own - possibley some kind of herstone that a Shaman may ride - again ive read similar things in _that_ book ive mentioned before ( makes more sense than some tree, and im willing to bet that the '' Gorgon '' will be like the Abyssal Terror and Hellpit Abomination, in the we may have to convert our own ) 

Despite what Ive just said, beasts really need some TLC and so may get a BIG update, kinda like how VC got it a few years back . And from a model POV, the guy(s) that did the Chaos Knights and other detailed minatures have supposedly done a good job on the plastic sets 

Oh, and 666 posts OMG


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ok, quick rumour update on top of stuff from first post ( though no one seems interested:biggrin

*Lords + Heroes*

- New Metal Doombull Box, similar to Undivided WoC champ on Daemonic Mount and Khorne champ on Jugger, roughly £25, model confirmed ( no pics yet ) makes Minotaurs core = probable.

- Usual new model(s) for Beastlord/Wargor and Great Bray Shaman/ Bray Shaman. Metal Blister. Unconfirmed but probable. Rule wise, shaman may take herdstone, similar to Screaming Bell, Plague Furnace etc. New Magic Lore, only for Beastmen, sort of like an undivided lore, Lores of Tzeentch, Slaanesh, Nurgle still availible.

- Daemon Prince not confirmed to be dropped, although nothing rumour-wise. On one hand it may not fit in with the 'Beast Theme' like Dragon Ogres and Trolls, on the other, rumours of a Daemon Prince Special Character, Slaanesh or Nurgle Marked - similar to Valkyrie(Spelling?) are in abundance.

- Centigor hero, Standard Hero choice, although may be mutation?

_Special Characters_

- As shown above, Daemon Prince Special Character

- ( All the stuff in the first post )

- Bray Shaman with Ravens head, Tzeentch Marked.

*Core*

- Gors and Ungors split into two different boxes, may or may not be re-done, or just re-packadged.

- Plastic Bestigors ( Although with only 10 at £25, it is believed there are options for Khornegors, Pestigors etc )

- Centigors, with possible armour options + new product code, £35 in a metal box, new models doubtful

*Special*

- This 'Beast Spawn' Is thought to be a 'Gruelgor' / 'Gruulgor' ( In German ) or 'Horrorspawn', probable that it comes in a metal box, roughly £15, similar to WoC forsaken.

- New product code for Tuskgor Chariot, now at £18, metal box, new models doubtful

- Minotaur Plastics confirmed, sculpted by Mark Harrison, who did Doombull, £27? roughly 4 Models per box

- Trolls and DO very likely dropped, again dosent fit in with ' beast theme ' says Phil Kelly

*Rare*

- Gorgon, big beastie, movement of 8, stats in the 5s and Breath Weapon, sort of like a more balanced, fluffy Hydra. Model likely and in Plastic, although Hydra was metal so...?

- Slight changes on Spawn

Thats it, on top of stuff Minigiant posted :so_happy:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome. I was immediately enchanted with the idea of a Beastman army after reading the Malus series. The Gorgon looks to be an interesting model - I hope it's in plastic and CAD designed after seeing how accurately they can produce models using it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

EDIT - the ''new'' Doombull siloutte is fake, so ive taken it off. 

Although, Minotaurs are 3 per box(ffs) for £25! and this new spawn thingiemahoochi is called a ''razorgor'' and is like a giant Tuskgor, in a metal box for £15 ( GIANT PIGGY! ) 

Oh and Ive got some rough prices for the Mutations and darn, they aint half expensive

e.g.
-Regenerate for 50pts
- +1 attack on charge for 25pts
- +2 attacks is another 50pts

On the other hand, a Doombull, with Regenerate, Stone skin, Chaos Armour, Unholy beast strength, a nice f*** of magic multi-wounding weapon + some fancy talisman for a ward-save ( or something of that sort ) and Im sorted! Bring on the Bloodthirtser.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

razorgor.. .. sounds awfully like the razordon


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

still no picture? 
I found it funny that GW did mention that a new army was coming out and that nothing had been leaked. Guess this is what they were talking about


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> razorgor.. .. sounds awfully like the razordon


As long as its called ...Gor its Beastmenish enough



Dagmire said:


> still no picture?
> I found it funny that GW did mention that a new army was coming out and that nothing had been leaked. Guess this is what they were talking about


The cover is discussed here
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=515415&posted=1#post515415

Thats all though, sadly


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Im really looking forward to this book. Watch out Wood Elves:grin::biggrin:


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Hhhhm Gibbet tree, may I put this forward?

It's not the gibbet tree but if Gw where to do somthing like that (But edit it quite abit) I'd by TEN!


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

i thought that the BOC book was coming out in febuary, after nids


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Gibbet Tree is just fantasy (lol at pun) it will never happen, it was just a rumour from a month or two ago. The only likely new special(s) and rare(s) is the * shudders * Razorgor, which has a metal model and likely the 'Gorgon' which shall not be in model form after the *Feb* release...


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

bobss said:


> Gibbet Tree is just fantasy (lol at pun) it will never happen, it was just a rumour from a month or two ago. The only likely new special(s) and rare(s) is the * shudders * Razorgor, which has a metal model and likely the 'Gorgon' which shall not be in model form after the *Feb* release...


(Prepares rotten fruit and veg for the pun) Really? Aaaw it would be fun to see a wood elf go "Hooray a treeman is here to help us!!" The Gibbet tree belows and spits out warp energy. Wood elf: "Oh snap!" But with that out of the window! Is the Gorgon what I think it is? Will the latest mecernary element of my friends empire army be arganoughts?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I agree, it would of made a nice piece of fluff, and would of worked well, if it was a kit that could also make a Wood Elf Treeman. But, what am I on about? how many interchangable kits have GW made for a long while, Screaming bell/ Plague furnace aside...?


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

bobss said:


> I agree, it would of made a nice piece of fluff, and would of worked well, if it was a kit that could also make a Wood Elf Treeman. But, what am I on about? how many interchangable kits have GW made for a long while, Screaming bell/ Plague furnace aside...?


Most of the space marine tank range? The latest leman russ and the chimera variants. Of course why you would turn a predator in to a rhino or turn a hell hound in to a chimera is beyond me but....


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

theres nothing to stop you guys simply converting a treeman, or lotr ent, into a "gibbet tree" for use as a gaint you know.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> theres nothing to stop you guys simply converting a treeman, or lotr ent, into a "gibbet tree" for use as a gaint you know.


I'll add that to my three other ideas for giants. :V Mwuahahahah.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I agree Jack, the LotR Ent is one of the best kits in their range (although, their range is fairly low-standard compared to other systems). Its so customisable and generally looks awesome.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

You nw, im very tempted to doonemyself now.. Mayb eve with a bray shaman stood on it, ctroling it like some kind of giant puppet?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah  sounds good, and with you doing it, it should turn out well.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

I've thought over the Gibbet tree conversion.

1. Uses the Lotr ent and a mix of treeman and dryads parts.

2. The main focus of the model will be its stomach where a herd stone sits wraped in root like tendrils of the twisted demon tree. This stone will have a baleful purple glow to it.

3. The head of the Gibbet tree will be the tree mans head which will have a rather long tounge that drips warp energy.

4. The middle part of both arms the wood around there will be narled and snapped warp energy will keep the two bits of the arm together.

And thats all I got for now.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I think im gunna go for the wood elf tree man, canging the "sprites" or what ever the little colourful things are into little devils/imps. Im gunna file runes ino it, or green stuff them. It will also be covered in gory trophies. On its shoulders ill later add a bray shaman (gunn look at the new minis firts)


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*When can weexpect pics.hmm*

I havnt studied mysef, and i probabl should hae, but, i there any pattern as to when GW release pics an info i relation to release dates? Because if there s perhaps we can work out when GW will sow us sme picsof new models?


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> I havnt studied mysef, and i probabl should hae, but, i there any pattern as to when GW release pics an info i relation to release dates? Because if there s perhaps we can work out when GW will sow us sme picsof new models?


Well it will probably either
Mid january
Early feb
Or maybe! Late december.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> I havnt studied mysef, and i probabl should hae, but, i there any pattern as to when GW release pics an info i relation to release dates? Because if there s perhaps we can work out when GW will sow us sme picsof new models?


Since Tyranids previev is up since monday this week a bit over 1 month would be a decent guess I suppose, so late December/early January. Perhaps 1st Jan for the heck of it?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Ah sweet  Straiht in time for my birthday money, though.... im toying with the idea of woodelves to ctrast the release  (i fancy maing a tree man)


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

jackd334 said:


> Ah sweet  Straiht in time for my birthday money, though.... im toying with the idea of woodelves to ctrast the release  (i fancy maing a tree man)


Hey jack, when you have a chance, please check out this thread and try to answer some rather pressing questions:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=530129#post530129

Thanks!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Oh and Jack, its a bit late but im going into GW tommorow. YES THE GW IN LINCOLN ENGLAND!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Wow Haha *



bobss said:


> Oh and Jack, its a bit late but im going into GW tommorow. YES THE GW IN LINCOLN ENGLAND!


Wow, didnt know you were local (to me). I in on saurday, shame i didnt get your message. What army do you collect? Are you a regular? (i mght have even spken to you):victory: (sorry frgoing off topic guys will try n chat elsewhere)


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

jackd334 said:


> Wow, didnt know you were local (to me). I in on saurday, shame i didnt get your message. What army do you collect? Are you a regular? (i mght have even spken to you):victory: (sorry frgoing off topic guys will try n chat elsewhere)


Wow.

So, jack, if you could go here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=530129#post530129

and update us on what it is that you're up to, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Wow, didnt know you were local (to me). I in on saurday, shame i didnt get your message. What army do you collect? Are you a regular? (i mght have even spken to you) (sorry frgoing off topic guys will try n chat elsewhere)


Im preparing for Nids, with an IG project coming up. Though my true love is Fantasy. And, im generally not a regular, though I have started going in more regularily now im mates with Edd.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

New Doombull - dunno what to think of it tbh...


----------



## BeastoftheWolds (Dec 26, 2009)

I think itspretty sweet  Though, to be able o judge i think w need a biger picture in color, but sttill good job finding this one!  Ill be getting one for sure


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it looks ok. He looks like a Minotaur at least, I was scared that the Minotaurs would start to look to "human" like they do on the Armybook cover....


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Just seen the New beastmen monster and FUCK ME its awful














































Im glad ive chosen Nids XD, though the Minos and Beastigors look good...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bobss said:


>


lol wtf is this? Renegade piggy thats been force-fed some warpstone?:laugh:


On a more serious note those Bestigors looks interesting, I have heard folks already renaming them Goldigors, so itll be interesting to see their price tag. The Minotaurs can be of huge win as long as one at least get 4 per box (OK Iron Guts are 4 per box w lots of sweet stuff)

Im hoping a fair bit that this army will make me interested in WHFB again, so they better not fuck it up:threaten:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Im hoping a fair bit that this army will make me interested in WHFB again, so they better not fuck it up:threaten:


Same here, I'm actually a bit torn between these guys and WoC. If they do these guys right I'll get to play a different army than my CSM, 'cause truth to be told, having all your men covered in tons of armour might be cool at first but gets boring after a while. 

That piggie thingee is hilarious, especially with that expression on its face. Though now that I look at it more closely, it looks like the first Sloth demon you encounter in Dragon Age. I know it was a bear, but you get my point (I hope).


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

*BOLS delivers details*

Shamelessly saxed from Bigreds post at *BOLS*, whom self credit *The Herdstone*:



> Herds have split , both ranked up but ungor get the option to skirmish
> Unruly has gone
> New rule for "herds"- when in combat take a leadership check.
> If passed the unit gets hatred, if you roll insane courage you get hatred and frenzy. Didn't seem to be a downside if you failed.
> ...



Marks are gone? Really? Dont buy that one second...:nono:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Marks are gone? Really? Dont buy that one second...:nono:


yeah, quite a few bits of it sound dodgy....I wonder how reliable this is...

also:


MaidenManiac said:


> Bestigor capture standards if they simply win a round of combat, get to add it (and any others they capture) to their combat res.
> 
> 
> this one seems pretty insane. 25pts. bound one use only power level 5. All enemy arcane items within 18" are destroyed. The bearer of each item that is destroyed takes d6S4 hits.......ouch to say the least.
> ...


Some weird and wacky things to be sure. The last two I could possibly see, but bestigor capturing your standards (magical banners and all), just by winning combat? hmmm.....

That said, I was pretty disbeliving about a lot of things that went into the LM and skaven books, so we'll have to see.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> this one seems pretty insane. 25pts. bound one use only power level 5. All enemy arcane items within 18" are destroyed. The bearer of each item that is destroyed takes d6S4 hits.......ouch to say the least.


I agree... though arn`t we forgetting Ring of Hotek and Pendant of Kalesh(?) Theyre 25 pts and are utter devastating.....


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm holding out for "All items within 18" make a check or be destroyed."


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

> this one seems pretty insane. 25pts. bound one use only power level 5. All enemy arcane items within 18" are destroyed. The bearer of each item that is destroyed takes d6S4 hits.......ouch to say the least.


Is not _that_ rough. It says "Arcane items" not Magical Items so itll only affect a limited range of items and can be dispelled. This is basically paying 25 pts to force the opponent to waste one of his Dispel Scrolls to counter it. There are a few usefull Arcane items in the game yea, but there aint vast oceans of them...


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

*Beastmen Rumour Thread*

here are the new beastmen


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I had heard bad things about that razordon thing and people where right that is an awful model. GW have been making alot of bad models lately. The gors look pretty much the same but cost more which is not good.
Ungors look better I think. Bestigors and minitours also suck. I was looking forward to new BOC models to use in my Tzeentch Beastman Traitor guard army but all these models really suck.

You forgot these guys


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh My God! Oh My God!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

there umm.......well they suck simple as really I'm afraid, I kinda like the shaman, but nothing else even looks remotely good


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep other then the Shaman everything is very sub par or just downright awful (minos, razordon) its a massive shame after the pretty good Skaven Models.
I bet they got the guy who made those awful SW characters to do the line.
Does anybody else think the minos are massivly overpriced and the bestigors as well. 
10 Bestigors cost £10 more than gors just because they have a tiny bit more detail , i know GW prices on how many of the unit people will buy but its still crazy.
How much did 10 Metal bestigors cost ?
How much did 3 metal Minos cost ?


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

Those Minos look frikken sweet. The would go perfect as renegade guard orgyns or a great conversion for a khorne greater daemon. Much better then the old stuff dunno how you guys could hate them. Also I think the razordon would look better with a different paint job... the eyes look too cartoony


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I actually think I would like them more if the lot of them had a new paintjob. The super high contrast skin makes them look really weird. I'm not going to say I don't like them until I see the sprues in person - a bad scheme can really ruin even great sculpting. 

For seriously though, it's about time there was _something._


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Having looked at them more, im not sure about the minos, look at the legs... the muscle tone just looks a bit weird.

3 metal minos is £36 i think, so a good saving on the new ones.

i think its £24 for 10 bestigor, but we're paying for options and customisation. thats what they'll say


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I am not overwhelmed by then new beastmen models but im not sure that all the criticism is deserved and simply saying "they suck",which maybe your feeling on the models it does not give anyone an incite to why you feel that way, looking at the models on GW website blown up so i can see them clearly i think they are all pretty accurate representations of beastmen artwork and marry with the current range very well. I actually prefer the way they have painted them to the old red brown scheme from the last edition.
I wont bother commenting on prices save to say,if you read these forums and still buy at full RRP you have more money than sense,the beastigors are priced at the same level as the goldswords so maybe we should call them "beastigolds"
I am disappointed in no plastic centigors with this release,as they are a cavalry regiment it would have made sense to replace them with a £15 plastic set like they have done with numerous other armies, which makes cavalry more affordable.On the plus side it is nice to see some large creatures in plastic,these tend to get forgotten or redone in metal which when you think about it is crazy,the mino's legs do look unusual but its kinda growing on me,its a happy medium between cow hooves and human like legs.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

im confused about the fact the ungors have bows it just seems weird


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> "they suck",


On further inspection I actually _like_ the Plastics. The Ungors and Gors look fantastic, as do the Bestigors, though pricey. The Minotaurs look mediocre, but still, the Razorgor is _better_ with that skin tone, nearly acceptable but its still rather bad. And the pose+axe of the Doombull in my opinion is horrific.

Compared to the Metals from the Skaven/Nid release, this has been a dissapointment, even the Army Book is only ~90 odd pages, which for an Army Book is bad, as they are often big and chunky (check the WoC one out)

But, they do claw some dignity back with some good plastics....


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The warpstone fed piggy must die! Aarghh!uke:

The rest is good though. The Gors arent massively changed, something I feared would happen (I dont like the new Armybook cover). The Bestigors are quite cool looking. Armoured and big horned like they should be. Its unlikely that one will need more then 2 boxes of them, so if they cost a bit more thats no problem in my eyes. The Ungors looks more tattered which also fits.

About them Minotaurs I think the designer had a look at a "Belgian Blue" (huge cow-type) for their muscles  I think I need to have an IRL look on them for a proper oppinion. At least they look like they have S5 now.
Upon propper sprue examination (GWs page) Id say its quite sad that there are only 3 Minotaurs in the box. OK are 4 (ironguts) or 6 Bulls in 1 box. However the Minotaur hands looks suspiciously much like OK hands, weapon swaps looks like a clear possibility!:grin:

*edit* upon seeing the Classic Doombull compared to the new one Im already starting to lean towards "I like the minos..."

The Centigor character model is really neat  Too bad Im planning to use converted models for Centigors...


*Release Date: 6th February* (if folks have missed it)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with MaidenManiac, for the most part they all look pretty good. 

Except that pig that looks like it just came out of a cartoon of course.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I agree with MaidenManiac, for the most part they all look pretty good.
> 
> Except that pig that looks like it just came out of a cartoon of course.


Please dont start the whole ''Pumbagor'' rigmarole:grin: like on W*seer...

Although... that.... ''thing'' which has come from the dungeons of Hag Graef is apparantly Kick-ass in combat with... 4-5 S5-6 attacks on the charge...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*Beastmen news from GW*

Not that it bothers me but......

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=7300005a


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Some of those models look awesome, esp the minotaurs.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

damn Ninja'd still they looknice


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I hate the plastic Minotaurs. When I saw the Doombull (and thought it looked awesome) I wondered if I'd regret buying loads of Skaven but now that I've seen the plastic minotaurs I'm glad I didn't wait. 
It's the flabby wrinkly snouts, they remind of (I hate to be the one to point this out) Alf!! Y'know the eighties TV alien sitcom?

Not a fan of some of the new Ungor faces (did Brian Nelson not do these or was he having an off day?)

Gors and Bestigors look great but I think £20 is the top value for 10 plastic man sized warriors, £25 is just too much (see Empire Greatswords).

Not impressed by the new character models (apart from Doombull).

Disliked the RazorGor at first but when it started to remind me of the the work of comic artist Kevin O'Neill (League of extraordinary gentlemen/Nemesis the Warlock) it grew on me rapidly.

A mixed bag overall but the Minotaurs are a major downer for me (they really do look like Alf! I HATE ALF!!)


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

All true :goodpost:

I preferred the old rules and models where they looked more like a herd than strict groups of different creatures, which is more fluffy.

I think the problem with the models is that they don't look enough like beasts and too much like men. Patches of fur just don't cut it.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

New pics up from gw of the new beastie men.

I think the minotaurs look a little WWE, and the ungors look a little ugly, but everything else is alright. 

o... and gw thinks they can charge 70$ for 5 centigors, that are the exact same.. :laugh:


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ha ha the musician does look like alf! other than that the doombull looks awesome! I loved the old one but this one makes it look like his feeble younger brother! The bestigors look pretty good too! Might resurrect my old herd, Come on look at that Doom bull!


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't see peoples problems with the minotaurs. If you think these new ones look horrific go look at the old ones with their buick sized heads. nothing wrong with the razorgor, there hasn't been enough funny in this game since they started trying to make the orks into a serious army. the bestigors look perfect, the gors look very much the same with a couple new bits, the ungors are alright, there's a couple heads i don't like, them having bows is very interesting, i have a little over a 100 ungors and sadly i'm probably gonna have to buy a couple more boxes if they have decent BS. doombull looks wonderful, much better than the angry vampire cow they used to have. characters look good, interested in seeing new rules for morghur above all else really.
kinda intrigued by razorgors pulling chariots though... wonder how that'll work.

looks like sculptors (at least for the minotaurs) got some inspiration from movies such as the newer lion, witch, and the wardrobe, along with the newer fantasy movies that haven't hit LotR fame.

but overall the pics give me the impression they're ready to smash some f***ing b**ches
anyhow my 3cents


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I just saw this on the GW site.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=7500004a

seems if you buy the new beastmen stuff you get some dice if you live in Oz or NZ. Its odd they show this on the UK GW site which I thought I was on as it seems you cant get them here.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Soooo...
I red the Book yesterday. And also held the new Minotaurs and had a propper IRL experience of them. I was swaying towards liking them before, now I definately like them! The legs doesnt look that goofy IRL, and they are beefy P) as hell, defo worthy of having S5 

Note that I, and my gaming group in general, dont give a flying fuck about Special Characters, so I wont mention them more then this snip. There is some Khorne Daemon Prince in the list which seemed like the only "god marked model" at all. 

On to book details:
The mutations are indeed 1 per army just like the WoC gifts. Almost all of them looked interesting. The one that really stuck is one giving the attacks from the character the "Armour Piercing" rule for the same price as a stock Chaos Warrior. A must have! Scaly skin (5+) looked good too, and +1A (without weapon bonuses) looks very tempting too.

There were a bunch of useful Magical weapons, no good wardsave unless the opponent has flaming attacks (the unit gains 4++ save from it too against flaming attacks), and so on. A banner that gives -1LD to enemies within 24 (IIRC) is very worth mentioning for example. The "Rune of the Beast" now only gives the mounts (all kinds) -1 to hit 

The Marks are indeed gone:shok:
This, folks, is probably the biggest fluff change ever in the world of Games Workshop. Beastmen has had Chaos Marks since 4th ed at least(I started WHFB late 4th) and its always been there. Im not sure I like that, but its just to suck it up and adapt I guess...

In general all Beastmen seem to have a LD raise by 1 step. Probably to counter the loss of MoU/Mos/MoK. 

The Ambush Rule can be used any turn, even the first. No LD roll, but a table now. 1 = opponent chose entry, 2-3 they dont show up, 4 left edge, 5 right edge 6 any edge. Sounds way more random then the old one.

*Lords and Heroes:*
Didnt look that much on the hero Beastman, think he had S5, not sure though. 
The Beastlord is a monster now. Gone is the shitty, though cheap, previous one. The new incantation of him clocks in at 145 pts has WS7, T5 and LD 9, a rule that lets him reroll the hatred roll

The Doombull is scary as hell:scare:
He is S6 base w 5 or 6 A. Options for mundane armour. Then there is a mutation that gives the character Armour Piercing attacks. Then there still are Axes of Khorgor in the book, and another reroll to hit weapon. Count on seeing Doombulls w 6-7 A rerolling to hit armour piercing attacks frequently. The Doombull is frenzy and confers it to Minotaur units he joins!

There is a Minotaur hero level character too now, without doubt tough too, I got stuck on the Doombull so I didnt look that closely on him though:laugh:

The Shaman-Lord has S4 T5 and LD8 now, so he has gotten a face lift too statwise. The heroes has S4 IIRC. There is an Arcane item that gives all Casters within 6 +1 to cast in the book for 60 pts which will help for the higher casting value spells. The "item that destroys arcane items" is very much real. Another item is a Herdstone which gives Shamans within 6 1 extra PD which looked damn good.
Beastmen has an own Lore of Magic tree with 7 spells. None of them are "RIP" ruled, even though some of them leaves lasting effects. Just like the previous Lore of Tzeentch you can swap any spell for the 0 on the list. A very solid way of getting rid of a PL16 spell on lvl2 Shamans. No spell has a "low" casting value though.
The "0" spell is a really really good spell that lets you move most things (there were exceptions I think, but all beast units) D6+1 towards nearest enemy. You had to stop if you came within 1 of other units though.
Their Magic Missile (PL7) causes 5D6 S1 hits, totally random.
One of the spells makes the mount of a character attack its rider. Hello HE Prince on Stardragon:laugh:
Spell 5 (PL 13)gives the target (a Character) +D6 A and S the next CC phase for the cost of a wound. Potentially 10 S10 hits rerolling to hit (Axes of Khorgor) sounds juicy!
The last spell on the list (PL16) lets you summon 1 of the 3 Rare monsters (Cyclops thingy, Giant, Jabberwock. Everytime that monster takes a wound the Shaman must roll a T test or suffer 1 too, can potentially be lethal.


*Core Units:*
Warhounds are identical to the WoC ones.

Gors comes with hand weapon only and must buy shield/XHW. Costs 1 pt more then before w that , but has cheaper commandgroup. Non-skirmish and not mixed anymore. Not too sure they are very hot anymore. 

Ungors arent skirmish anymore. They are also not mixed, but instead own units both of them. Cheap and shitty, much like Skavens 

Ungor skirmishers are skirmishers though, and have short bows. Looked decent and cheap at 6 pts for skirmishing archers.

Chariots are core still yes, same set up as before too with 1 Gor w spear and 1 Bestigor w GW.


*Special Units:*
Bestigors are special, has the weird banner rule, and so. There are indeed a bunch of good standards in the book, amongst them 1 that gives the enemy -1 LD 

There are special slot versions called Razorgore Chariots too (the warpstone-fed piggy driven ones) which are tougher (T5) and a Razorgore pulling it, thus more lethal.

The Razorgores are also available as special units (us1+). IIRC the Razorgores got +1 S when charging, and looked really good on the paper. 55 pts each just like the Minotaurs.

Harpies are special, same as the DE ones but can buy scout which will be interesting to see the effects of 

Minotaurs have gotten a HUGE facelift. S5 and causing 1 Impact hit on the charge. And no, its not retarded like the OK one, its 1 Impacthit on the charge without exceptions. No rule for Doombulls making this core units though, they are special only. Options for shield, XHW and GW. They both pursuit and overrun 1D6. Gains frenzy when they win combat, and gains +1A more each time they win. IIRC a GW one w shield is 67 pts. (All in all the Minotaurs lights a torch of hope for OK players when we finally get a new Armylist. They are dangerous as hell, so perhaps the OK will be allowed to be that to in the next book )

The Centigors looked expensive for their stats in my eyes too. 25 pts and special isnt that hot. They have 2 real attacks now though, no "hoof" rules so both attacks benefit from weapon modifiers. No "normal" Centigor Hero sadly.


*Rare Units:*
Spawns and Giants are like the WoC ones.

The Cyclops forces all enemy wizards to roll a LD, if they fail and fail to reach a casting value they misscast automatically. He rerolls missed attacks against models with a wardsave, wizards and undeads.

The Jabberwock did have some LD mess shooting attack, something in line with all within 12 takes 2D6-LD wounds. Will be great fun combined with the Banner that gives -1 LD to all within 24 

The last Giant-type of monster can make 1 attack that Killing Blows on 4+ which regains him D3 wounds. A little better combat stats then the Cyclops and Jabberwock.
Cyclops, Jabberwock and 3d one all costs 275 pts.


This is all I can remember right now, I had a long night with the beer after reading the book. If something pops back into memory Ill edit this, dont have too high hopes though, Ive been thinking quite a bit while writing this :alcoholic:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

How much did 10 Metal bestigors cost ?
£27 with command 
How much did 3 metal Minos cost ?[/quote]
£36 for basic models[not command]


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

one thing no-one seems to have mentioned is that the Jaberslythe is a flying monster.

a rare choice flying monster

i'll just let that sink in for a while

Then combine that craziness with using shamen to "summon" a jabberslythe behind the enemy army. 3 flying monsters going around bumming units.... oh dear

I had a very good read of the book last night and am going to plan out a 2000pt army of monster madness to smash face with. Its clear the beastman army is supposed to build up into an unstoppable force as the game goes on, i can't see how undead could hope to win against them.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

jigplums said:


> £36 for basic models[not command]


This:








should very much put an end to the "no command fear":wink:

ALL 1st wave releases of Beastmen are on Advance Order on GWs site. Checking prices is just a click away folks
*Lazy clicky linky her'y*



jigplums said:


> one thing no-one seems to have mentioned is that the Jaberslythe is a flying monster.
> 
> a rare choice flying monster
> 
> ...


I dont know how I missed that the Jabby-thingy was flying:shok: I blame my buddy that was in the store with me:scratchhead:
It suddenly became AEONS better in my eyes:biggrin:


They indeed have captured the epitome of the Beastmen word in the Armybook. They charge across the board and whack you with big things like the name implies

One thing I totally forgot to check is if the Core chariots are true core units, or un-core like the warhounds. Do you remember that Jigplums? I dont think it will alter the army design for most peoples regardless of the answer, but its good to know (everyone will have a few skirmishing Ungor Herds anyway)


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Looking at a demo book today I don't recall them being a non count choice like hounds. The named ungor seemed cool.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just had my beastmen delivered , very impressed with the minotaurs , they are huge ! they dwarf the Ogre kingdom models, i was expecting them to be fairly similar in size and possibly compatible to a point, nope they are much larger ,the muscle mass is much less defined than in the painted models, with out assembling one i would say they stand about 6cm tall depending on the horns and how they are stood, the banner pole is a huge 9 cm long.

The Gor heard isnt much of an improvment on the beastherd, thought they are better quality sculps, they are more defined and less soft and rounded than the previous models, but they are not much different in terms of detail, its kinda like someone took the previous Gors and focused the camera lens if you catch my meaning. its a basic two sprue rank and file set, various weapons nothing really jumps out apart from the leaders axe which is nice ,shields are better quality and are now attached to arms, heads and hors are exacly the same style as before, banner is fairly similar to previous gor banner.

If you have a beastmen army and you have gors already i wouldnt be queing on release day for the gors herd, if your starting the army from scratch they are better than the previous plastics, but more expensive. 

But the minotaurs are very nice, loads of options and alot of plastic, but i think £20-£25 would have been plenty to pay for these, on a related note both kits have alot of air room in the boxes making me think they are trying to pass them off as bigger kits and cranking up the price.

will let you know about the ungors and bestigors later


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> just had my beastmen delivered , very impressed with the minotaurs , they are huge ! they dwarf the Ogre kingdom models, i was expecting them to be fairly similar in size and possibly compatible to a point, nope they are much larger ,the muscle mass is much less defined than in the painted models, with out assembling one i would say they stand about 6cm tall depending on the horns and how they are stood, the banner pole is a huge 9 cm long.


Completely agree! The Minotaurs were a huge improvement IRL then on pics 

While they most likely wont be compatible with the OK range in general I have a sneaking suspicion that the hands are identical, or at least very close and thus will be swappable


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Double Posting time, sowwy...and by the way you wont like this...


Got this earlier today....








*fuck!*
*ass!*
uke:


Seriously, what the hell happened here?
What moron has designed those?
Gary Morley?

Hell...those moronic looking pigs must be annihilated, jesus fucking christ:cray:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the razorgors are aly morrisons work, problem is they look weird but they match the brief, which is spiky wild boars , i actually like the stupic looking heads, they add some comedy to the table, im quite shocked how large they are too. the minotaur hands are bigger than the ogre ones but you may be able to get away with it with the smaller hand weapons.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I think the eyes are just painted too cartoony. Thats my opinion from just looking at the pics.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Soooooo Aly Morrison, you took the dunce-cap from Gary Morley, welcome to a world of hatred:angry:

They are indeed painted in a Cartoonish way, but seriously, this is not supposed to be a "Cartoony Army", its supposed to consist of threatening looking monsters, and man/beast hybrids:scare:

It might be the paintjob that really ruins them, but unlike the Minotaurs, I seriously do not believe that. I had a "they probably aint _that_ bad" feeling over the Minotaur pics, and that was indeed confirmed when I had an IRL look on them. There is nothing forgiving in any picture of those damn pigs anywhere. I fully expect that to be models that folks, just like the metal-possessed released for Cities of Death, will laugh and puke over in mixed order. There is, imho, very little chance that they are "ok models" from those pictures that are out on the 1nt3rw3bz...

Im already thinking about how to replace them with something I wont be ashamed over putting on a gaming table...


----------

